
Why we made our SaaS platform open source - kusti
https://medium.com/learnings-in-and-around-sharetribe/why-sharetribe-is-open-source-9462384a2f81#.t1d93xmns
======
onelly
Sounds interesting, but I didn't get how does it differ from other
marketplaces? Your pro account costs $100+ what is the unique benefit for the
users?

